# Official Thread- Bulls vs Raptors



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Do i dare to even hope to win this game- of course i do - i say turnaround starts friday night


Bulls 97
Raptors 92


I look for Marshall to have a big game again like the first time we played them


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I don't see how the Raptors can get up for this game. The Bulls sneak away with a slim victory after the Raptors find they don't have quite enough for the comeback.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

This much is for sure:

- Trent 'Double-down' Hassell <i>contains</i> Vince for 30 points. 

- Mo-Pete has a field day against us as usual.

- Dolly gets a good seat on the bench

- Eddie Robinson keeps smiling and laughing on the bench as the Bulls are down 15 points


I hope I'm wrong.


VD


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm gonna enjoy reading these threads in the future if only to see what new and inventive ways BCH has to explain how our sorry excuse for a basketball team will eek out a victory over every team in the league. I know your predictions are tounge-in-cheek, but they're still going to have to get creative over time if we keep losing at the pace that we are.

Raptors in a laugher. 117-92


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Bulls score 100 pts in the half, but then score 12 in the 2nd half to end up losing 112 to 114 :upset:


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

If anything, they'd probably score 12 in the first half, then score 100 points in the 2nd half in a desperate comeback attempt but sill fall short 112-114. That's the way it's been going, anyway.:upset: 
They had better friggin' win this one!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Toronto 107 Chicago 84*

Promptly after the game Cartwright and Krause are fired and Dafuture and DaBullz are named coach and GM respectively.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Toronto 107 Chicago 84*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Promptly after the game Cartwright and Krause are fired and Dafuture and DaBullz are named coach and GM respectively.


You Da Man =)


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Toronto 107 Chicago 84*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Promptly after the game Cartwright and Krause are fired and Dafuture and DaBullz are named coach and GM respectively.


U 2 must be related...."da"....and immediately after this coaching an gm change, the rest of the league quits in fear of what they will have to face when coming to play the Bulls....yeah..okie dokie.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Anyone look at the Rraptors injury situation? They are asking for a whupping. Now, since the Bulls are probably not capable of administering a whupping right now, I stand by my eek out a victory prediction.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Last time we almost got blown out by the Carter-less, AD-less Raps only to mount a furious comeback in the 4th. But that was when we were playing good (well somewhat). We get down by alot early in the game a comeback would probably be impossible the way the last couple games have gone. Seeing this game is on national television up here in the Great North I hope the Bulls play well and  maybe even win one?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

I predict :

1. Kendra will get booed before she comes out at half time and publicly apologises for that "fat f" comment she made the summer before last as she tries to repair burnt bridges in an effort to get her man ,Tonio out of TDot. Jerry graciously accepts and has the polka band he should have had at the airport for Tonio way back when strike it up as he and Kendra dance a jig at the break.

2. Voshon Leonard will go for 40 

3. A career night for Michael Bradley

4. Vince to magnamously come into the Bulls locker room after the whooping to have a heart to heart. Cardiac surgeons question this possibility

5. We will execute a proper box out tonight to protect the defensive boards. Just once.

6. Eric Montross and Nate Huffman will bust a gut to take the court to feast on some veal in the road kill but team doctor's whilst recognising that it would be superb for their confidence cannot reconcile doing it and risk having them out for longer 

7. Coach K will hold a press conference after the thumping and will forbid any of his Dukies being drafted by Chi ever again for fear of the tarnishing of the great name of Duke basketball

8 . Oh yeah - and the Raps blow us out by 30 - 120 - 90


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Boy have you guys become cynical in a short period of time.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I predict we lose 68 to 107

BUT

Jay Williams will make a half court shot to end the half


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> Boy have you guys become cynical in a short period of time.


Is 5 years a short period of time ?


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Good news for Rap fans bad for Bulls

JYD and Lenard expected to play tonight according to the score.....

Final

Bulls 99 Raptors 90

***Carter goes down in the third, with another left knee injury
*** AD goes on another 1-15 shooting game
***Marshall puts a big time hurting on us (raps) again


----------



## tasurim (Nov 10, 2002)

I think that the cynicism shown by the posters is quite warranted, because the Bulls have fallen short of very reasonable expectations such as playing hard, staying close in ballgames, and maybe even pulling one or two of those games out.

Also, (specifically referring to FJ)... earlier as posters were attempting to predict the Bulls record of the first 15 or 20 games, he said he would be angry at anything less that 5 wins. Not only have they not accomplished these modest goals but have looked terrible in doing so.

I like many other Bulls fans thought that after having such a terrible road trip would feast on the Cleveland, boy was I wrong.
With that in mind...

Raptors 105
Bulls 86


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> I predict :
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. Lenard kicked our butt before and there's no reason he can't do it again. Michael Bradley played more like Michael Jordan when we played them in pre-season and the way things are working that could even happen again. We may lose to Toronto tonight, but it's irrelevant. It's fate baby! We snapped Cleveland's losing streak and revenge is on our minds for tomorrow. What goes around comes around! Is it possible that our loss to Cleveland could turn out to be a good thing?!? Could our revenge/motivation to beat Cleveland this time around teach us how to play hard? Maybe not, but I'm hopeful.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> I predict :
> 
> 
> 7. Coach K will hold a press conference after the thumping and will forbid any of his Dukies being drafted by Chi ever again for fear of the tarnishing of the great name of Duke basketball



I think Duke's name has already been tarnished, and he doesn't need Chicago to draft his players for them to be busts.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

TC aint playin tonight


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler is not dressed. Will not play.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Any word why?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Look at Curry play!! Defense and offense!!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Chandler? Any word?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Did I not tell you*

if they fed the ball to Eddy who would produce.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I dont know KC. When i turned on espn1000, i just heard Chandler was not dressed and is not playing. Gave no reason. I know he had a sore back before the Cavs game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry should have his way with Bradley also.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Eddy frickin Curry getting an offensive rebound.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*17-16 Raptors..*

with a little over 2:00 to play in the first.....curry looks pretty good....hassell NOT doing what he was put in the lineup to do...vince is 4-6!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*back strain...is what the announcers said....*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> I dont know KC. When i turned on espn1000, i just heard Chandler was not dressed and is not playing. Gave no reason. I know he had a sore back before the Cavs game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

his 10 points is not surprising. But he has one block! 4 rebounds. He is playing a total game so far.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*25-20 Raptors....after one qtr..*

man, FIZER looks like a pregnant yak the way he moves....anyone else see that? also, is it just me or does fizer look HUGE??? i thought it was bagapuke wearing fizers jersey!!! what a clumsy oaf!!! lol


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

:33.9 CHI - Slam dunk by M. Fizer. Assist: J. Williams


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

More Fizer
11:41 CHI - Tip in by M. Fizer 
11:42 CHI - M. Fizer offensive rebound 
11:45 CHI - M. Fizer misses a 4-foot jumper in the lane 

And a _steal_ by Rose


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls 16-6 in the paint!. That means, rators are shooting jump shots. 

We are not shooting well, however. 36.4%


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Fizer is dominating.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

With this lineup in the game, you think Blount and Hoiberg are the primary scorers? ;-)


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Maybe we should bench all of our young players*

Up next Jwill, followed by JC


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*The crowd chants, "Corie, Corie!"*

(9:16) [CHI 30-29] Blount Slam Dunk Shot: Made (2 PTS) Assist: Crawford (3 AST)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

A block by Fizer????

Crawford has three assists and is pushing the ball very well.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*this is where bc makes his mistakes....*

how LONG does he leave the second unit in??? 33-32 Raps with the ball and the lead.....8 minutes left in the half, I think.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

How long?

Until they tire, or until the Raptors put in their 1st unit guys.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> With this lineup in the game, you think Blount and Hoiberg are the primary scorers? ;-)


IMO, they can't get Hoiberg out soon enough, he bricks a wide open shot (isn't that supposed to be his strength?), let's Lenard of all people go over his back and tip in a shot and did not rotate quick enough on d giving up a wide open J (missed). Great sequence Fred.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Oh, ok....he lets the raptors dictate the*

rotation...oh, I see. lol I disagree....now we have carter in the game...bulls still have the reserves...uh oh...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Oh, ok....he lets the raptors dictate the*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> rotation...oh, I see. lol


The 2nd team isn't giving him a reason to take them out.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Oh, ok....he lets the raptors dictate the*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> The 2nd team isn't giving him a reason to take them out.


You aren't supposed to wait for them to give you a reason. They are doing their jobs, now BC should come back with the first unit.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*36-32 now....Quick time out by Chicago...BC is learning...*

....but I do not think HE should be letting the other team dictate the rotation.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

plz come back with jalen and curry now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Davis hurt?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*39-32 BC....*

I thought you would put the starters back in...but here we go again...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

neil funk just said Chandler has a bad back


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Q1

Chicago 20
Toronto 25

Q2
Chicago 12
Toronto 9

So we put in the guys who got us 20-25 instead of the guys who got us 12-9?

Seriously?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

we just MIGHT want to tilt this zone towards Lenard. Just a thought...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*yeah....*

they are the starters...


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I hate that stupid hand off we do at the top of the key. Is John Shoop running the offense? Apparently the rest of the league has it figured out. Ugh.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Oh, ok....he lets the raptors dictate the*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> You aren't supposed to wait for them to give you a reason. They are doing their jobs, now BC should come back with the first unit.


right KC, thats how you stay ahead of the game..the reserves are there to keep the game close. THATS what wrong now...he leaves the reserves in so long the whole team is wondering who really are the starters....


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*good starters are back....*

morris peterson right over jalen...SWOOSH!!!...back up great pass from jay to curry...slam!!! Bulls still down by 3


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Haven't caught much of the last 5 games. Is it just tonight, or have they been making more of an effort to push the ball up the court? JC and JWill look much more comfortable doing this rather than dribbling across half court and giving Rose the ball.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Raptors really, really miss Clark and Akeems play.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Uh oh. Looks like Jalen has seen enough of Curry scoring all of the points. Two terrible shots from the baseline with a lot of time on the shot clock.:upset:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*48-44 Raptors at the half..*

GREAT first half by curry and Jay making some good assists....as did jc when he was in there....jalen 6-6 at the ft line.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I guarantee...*



> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Uh oh. Looks like Jalen has seen enough of Curry scoring all of the points. Two terrible shots from the baseline with a lot of time on the shot clock.:upset:


Rose(2-7 right now, but is 6-6 FT) WILL be the high scorer, no matter WHO else on the Bulls team is having a great night! lol And no, just because jalen is the number one scoring option, I do not think that should be the deciding factor as to who scores the most points. lol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

marshall 0-3 Williams 0-1 and yet we are down by just 4. Curry! Outstanding!! 

Williams 4 assists. Would have more if some had finished the plays. Crawford 3 assists.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Curry has 16 first half points and 5 rebounds.*

could or SHOULD get a double double!!! jalen 10, marshall 0, hassell 0, wow...its a major miracle we are this close....marshall has not even been close with his.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Hassell was known for his defense*

against all the scoring guards last year that we played. THAT is the only reason he started again tonight. That and the fact that EROB stunk up his starting job the last time out!!! that was a short stint starting erob! I say, GIVE CRAWFORD a start at SG!~


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

*Dear Bill:*

Curry is having his best game of the year. Please stay with him in the second half. No more 3 minute second halves please. Thank you.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

When Curry and Chandler are seperated they both seem to play much better. This is a clear indication that developing one or two players is manageable. But when you have seven players still operating under their rookie contracts, the development efforts are spread too thin.

Eventually Eddy and Tyson will be able to feed off each other successfully. But right now they're both better off playing seperately with veterans around them.

Keep working with Tyson, Eddy and Jay. But lets get a few more vets to surround them with. They'll develop faster that way.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Davis will not play in the second half. Could be good news for Marshall.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*52-50 BULLS!!!*

marshall for his second basket of the game...assist from JALEN? now THATS the way to do it jalen. He is like 2-8 or 9..he needs to be passing the rock like that!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Those last two fts by Williams was his first fts in five games.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*two turnovers by the bulls and a shot by rose 3 feet*

behind the 3-pt arc? (Jay williams was wide open at the top of the 3pt arc and the lane open. ) What happened to curry down low? lol.....54-54


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Eddy and Donyell can score at will tonight down low, yet we (Jalen, cough cough) keep settle for forced jump shots. We're gonna shoot ourselves out of this one...


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Arg, they take a rebound from Eddy, get him off his feet and he commits a SOFT foul! Eddy needs to put someone on his *** in that case. And Jalen needs to box his guy out so he doesn't go over his teammates back.:upset:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Rose 3-13 shooting....*

Bulls now trail, 67-60 with 2 minutes or so left in the 3rd. too many long shots from rose.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*69-64 Raptors after 3qtrs*

Jalen guards vince carter...SLAM DUNK (Carter 10 points in this quarter...good job jalen!)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Down by 5 after three quarters. Beats being down by 25.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Jalen fronting Vince 25 freaking feet from the basket with no backside help! WTF!!!!!! Easy dunk....I know Rose is no defensive wiz, but damn it the guy is a vet ,that was plain stupid.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*and probably JUST like these BUlls players...*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Down by 5 after three quarters. Beats being down by 25.


..see what some of us have become accustomed to? A moral victory to say the least. Winning ONE game outta 9 would be better!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*80-71 Raptors...*

geez...another one....


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Better keep those reserves in the game, it was getting a little to close at the start of the 4th quarter, we wouldn't want to win this game. It's tough to back cartwright with some of his iffy coaching decisions.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

yeah.... down by 9 in the 4th... and this is with the team playing WELL


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*We are not gonna*

win the game with Jwill and Jcraw shooting 0-6.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Lets see...Jalen*

leaves his feet, throws up a BIG BRICK...and commits an offensive foul....at the other end, Jalen gets a Technical foul...three point shot by lenard plus williams hits the t..86-75 Bulls...nice job jalen.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: We are not gonna*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> win the game with Jwill and Jcraw shooting 0-6.


We're also not gonna win with our leader Rose getting technicals at crucial points in the game. That turned out to be a 4 point possesion. Oh well...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*over 6 minutes left....WHY IS CURRY*

on the bench?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

What does Jalen Rose do that Mercer couldn't?

They both shoot and shoot and shoot
Both came as a leader, and didn't accept it well
Both dont play D
Etc.

The similarities are amazing, yet we gave up Artest and Miller for this guy. 

Ron Mercer was the leader of this team 2 years ago, and look what happened to him. He didn't accept the leadership role well, and the team still blowed.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*The truth read this it is hilarious*

actually it is more of pitiful. If this was my son I would commit suicide.





Shavlick Randolph


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: We are not gonna*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> win the game with Jwill and Jcraw shooting 0-6.


yeah, especially when our "leader" is once again shooting 4-16???

like i said before.....the blame is kinda hard to put on a rookie, but what about a 8 year vet?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Here comes the infantry*

lets go Bulls!! (where did all this enthusiasm come from)

Time for BANANAS
:rbanana: :banana:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Funny someone else should see this*



> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> What does Jalen Rose do that Mercer couldn't?
> 
> They both shoot and shoot and shoot
> ...


... i have been saying it for some time!! lol


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Here comes the Jalen Rose show.

Miss Miss Miss Clank Clank Brick Turnover


YIPEE!!!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

EDIT UNDO EDIT UNDO!!!!! Damn it why cant we undo the trade with IND!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Oooops I was wrong...!!!!*

Jalen is now shooting 3-17! 91-77 Raptors....4 minutes and some left....lol


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Something has to change. I am getting real tired of watching this crap and then realizing Krause still has his job


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Didn't*

people say that Jamal couldn't drive to the basket last year and Jay can do that well I can't remember the last time he did, maybe he is afraid he will miss the free throws?


Also Jalen rose is 3/15 from the field, someone please stop him from shooting, Jay is 0-3 and Jcraw is 0-4 Thats is 3/22 shooting from our premier wing players. Just pitiful we also have not hit a three pointer yet.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Here comes the Jalen Rose show.
> 
> Miss Miss Miss Clank Clank Brick Turnover
> ...


He looked real good trying to run AWill over in frustration at halfcourt.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Didn't*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Also Jalen rose is 3/15 from the field, someone please stop him from shooting, Jay is 0-3 and Jcraw is 0-4 Thats is 3/22 shooting from our premier wing players. Just pitiful we also have not hit a three pointer yet.


jalen is 3-17 and he is TRYING to hit a 3-pointer!!! lol


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I swear, this franchise can't do anything right. We are the worst team ever! Jalen Rose needs to go. There are no excuses. I would trade Rose for Artest straight up, I doubt Indy would though. Dang, if we get LeBron, he will probably be the biggest bust in NBA history. That is just our luck!


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Marshall+Curry+Fizer
18-31 from the field

Jalen
3-17

Rest of Team
7-20 (counting 3-4 for Eddie Robinson)

Would have been a good day to pass the ball inside more. At least Jalen should know when to say when (or Bill should tell him), it's not his night...


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

This is confusing, we have one poster named "Future" and one named "DA Future" posting in this thread! Sorry fellas, I never realized we had two futures, I always thought you were one in the same!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Jay Williams JUST DROVE THE LANE!!!!*

...SWOOSH!!! 97-85??? lol


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

the only positve I have seen tonight has been Fizer... (I watched the 2nd qtr)


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Eddie could have had 25*

if Jalen would pass him the ball


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Eddy Curry Or Brad Miller
Elton Brand
Ron Artest
Eddie Robinson
Jay Will

That team would still look good. We got 2 low post threats. Man, now the trades have come back to kill us.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> the only positve I have seen tonight has been Fizer... (I watched the 2nd qtr)


and I guess from what I'm hearing from you guys Curry is havng a great game


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

EDDY CURRY 27 7-12 0-0 5-7 6 3 4 19


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fizer Fanatic</b>!
> Marshall+Curry+Fizer
> 18-31 from the field
> 
> ...


Good points Fanatic! I was just going to point out that I felt the turning point was when Jalen started jacking up jumpshots (with plenty of time on the shotclock) and we quit looking inside to what was working. Hey, what a concept, stick with what is working!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Boy Curry has horrible hands. How many rebounds slip through Baby Hugie's fingers?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Jay Williams JUST DROVE THE LANE!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> ...SWOOSH!!! 97-85??? lol




Now if he did that every game we would be a much better team. Remember New jersey and Boston he did that, Jay should just be like eff it and do whatever he wants it is certainly a whole lot better than watching Jalen try and bring the team back by himself.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I wonder what this team does in practice. Do they teach them how to box out? Do they punish them when they do something wrong, or does Bill Cartwright just give that simply terrifying scowl. If it was me, I'd piss in my pants after a look like that.  Teach them how to box out!!! Damn, we did this crap in high school, yet since they are overpaid millionaires I guess they don't.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Boy Curry has horrible hands. How many rebounds slip through Baby Hugie's fingers?


Brand was awesome at hanging onto those rebounds...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Lucky *******s get a pizza.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Jay Williams JUST DROVE THE LANE!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jwill's confidence really is shaken. His form on his j has gone to hell too. For example, He is falling away on open jump shots.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Jay Williams Stat Line*

33 points 1-5 shooting, 0-2 three point shooting, 7 assists, 2 rebs, 4 turnovers 1 foul.


What is Jay doing in the game I didn't realize he was that ineffectiveon the offensive end, we know he is getting torched by the likes of Alvin Williams who has scored 20 freeking point on 50% shooting but for goodness sakes Jay put the ball in the [email protected] hole.



This whole team is screwed.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Baxter 0 minutes... is he hurt or something??? FIzer has looked good!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Brand is awesome period. I will never understand the Brand trade. I would kill to see an offensive rebounder like Elton wearing a Bulls jersey.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Man, I'd trade Rose for a piece of crap on the street right now.

Or a donut, you can at least eat that.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

All of the Indiana fans warned us about Jalen last February. They were right...


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*We shot*

.000 from the three point line. Just freaking great. This team makes me wanna puke



By the way I have it figured out, Jalen does not believe in his teammates enough to pass them the ball down the stretch so he figures he has to do it all himself, the solution is simple bench Jalen for an entire fourth quarter.



On another note we were down by 5 to start the 4th and we lose by 18.:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Man, where were you guys earlier today when I was getting bashed by all of the Jalen Rose supporters? All I heard all day is that Jalen is a superstar, and should control the ball; or Jalen always steps up in the fourth quarter; or why should Jalen pass to anybody when they can't make a shot; or Jalen is not what's wrong with this team!

I felt that I was the only Bulls fan in the world that can't stand him!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Danny Fortson*

is the answer we could trade Erob and a second for him.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: We shot*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> .000 from the three point line. Just freaking great. This team makes me wanna puke
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what the Pacers used to do to him, and that's why he was so pissed at Isiah. It looks like Isiah was right.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

When do you think Jalen asks for a trade? 
I am almost willing to trade for Spree. I have never really thought much of Jalen as a person so taking on Spree isn't too much worse imo. At the least, Spree would show up at the defensive end.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

This team sucks. Save us LeBron!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> When do you think Jalen asks for a trade?
> I am almost willing to trade for Spree. I have never really thought much of Jalen as a person so taking on Spree isn't too much worse imo. At the least, Spree would show up at the defensive end.


lets trade Jalen and our future #1 pick unprotected for Artest and Brad Miller.... DAMN it the pacers still would decline! :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Actually knowing our Luck*

if we drafted lebron he would either O.D. on draft night or commit suicide, or demand a trade. 



isaiah is a damn good coach I said as much on Kneepad's triangle post, it is ingenious how he is slowly integrating the triangle into the Pacers offense. Makes you wonder what the hell the Bulls are doing?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

How many years does Spree have left on his contract? If its less the Rose, I'd say hello to Spree right now.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Man, what is this crap?

Eddy Curry in the 1st half: 6-11. In the second: 1-1.

That's just inexcusably stupid. Feed that kid. He needs confidence and when he's on a role is about the best time to get him some. Instead, he gets frozen out.

Bulls frontcourt in the 1st half: 9-20. In the second: 12-16 (11-13 before 3 total garbage time shots by Fizer in the last minute or two).

At the same time, our illustrious backcourt allowed Vashon Leonard (6-8) and Alvin Williams (3-4) to score nearly unopposed in the fourth quarter.

Pathetic. Damnit. I don't know what to think. I really wish I could see more games to know if my intuitions are correct, but the numbers really look awful.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Spree does not even shoot as well*

as Jalen what we need is a second scorer, too bad we can't give anyone worth a crap for one. Does anyone know of any scorers who could be had for cheap. I.E Courtney Alexander, Tony Delk would be good for us.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Anyone remember the game in Chicago*

against Washington last year soon after the Rose trade when Chandler got hurt in like the first couple of minutes. We fed Curry the ball in the first half and he had 18 at half, after that he scored 3 more points to finish with 21 and 11 boards. Big men are like big running backs, they need to be fed the ball constantly or else they get disinterested and their whole games suffer, it happens to every big man, not everyone is like Yao Ming who creates shots for himself.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Spree does not even shoot as well*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> as Jalen what we need is a second scorer, too bad we can't give anyone worth a crap for one. Does anyone know of any scorers who could be had for cheap. I.E Courtney Alexander, Tony Delk would be good for us.


Dude, we need defense in the worst way. We do need another shooter, I agree, but what's really killing us is the fact that guys like Leonard routinely blow us up.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> I really wish I could see more games to know if my intuitions are correct, but the numbers really look awful.


Count your self lucky. The numbers look awful and watching them play is even worse. This team needs a enima . 

BTW Mike, your intuitions are right on.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Surprise, surprise... the Bulls give up more than 100 points and lose by 14. That's exactly whats been going on during the losing streak. Things aren't getting any better.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Defense can be taught....*

Offense at least for these set of players cannot be. james Posey is looking real good right now.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Man, what is this crap?
> 
> Eddy Curry in the 1st half: 6-11. In the second: 1-1.
> ...


Teams make adjustments at halftime, Mike. It happens to the Bulls all the time. The Raptors chose to smother Curry in the second half and the Bulls don't have the kind of perimeter shooting to draw the defense back out.

BTW, didn't Walt Williams and Voshon Leonard sign one year contracts for the veteran's minimum? Both would have looked pretty good in Bulls uniforms.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Spree does not even shoot as well*



> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, we need defense in the worst way. We do need another shooter, I agree, but what's really killing us is the fact that guys like Leonard routinely blow us up.


4th Quarter

11:07 Voshon Lenard (TOR) made jump shot 74-69, Raptors 
10:27 Voshon Lenard (TOR) made layup 76-72, Raptors 
10:16 Voshon Lenard (TOR) made free throw 77-72, Raptors 
10:01 Voshon Lenard (TOR) made jump shot 79-72, Raptors 
8:32 Voshon Lenard (TOR) made jump shot 81-74, Raptors 
7:10 Voshon Lenard (TOR) made 3-pt jump shot 85-76, Raptors 
5:55 Voshon Lenard (TOR) made 3-pt jump shot 88-78, Raptors 
4:48 Voshon Lenard (TOR) made 2nd of 2 free throws 92-78, Raptors 
2:07 Voshon Lenard (TOR) made layup 98-86, Raptors 

The flip side

5:37 Jay Williams (CHI) missed 3-pt jump shot 
3:13 Jay Williams (CHI) made driving layup 
1:53 Jay Williams (CHI) missed 3-pt jump shot 
22.0 Jay Williams (CHI) missed jump shot 
2.0 Jay Williams (CHI) missed 3-pt jump shot 

By the time Rose took his first shot in the 4th quarter:
ERob, Fizer, and Hoiberg had taken all the Bulls' shots.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm so disgusted.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> I'm so disgusted.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I*



> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> I'm so disgusted.


have gotten to the point where I dont even care anymore. The Bulls suck, my Cowboys suck but are competitive and will be playoff bound next year, and my terps will handle the acc quite easily. Because after watching the Big Ten Challenge, the ACC has a lot of mediocre teams in it.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> 
> Teams make adjustments at halftime, Mike. It happens to the Bulls all the time. The Raptors chose to smother Curry in the second half and the Bulls don't have the kind of perimeter shooting to draw the defense back out.
> ...


Right on about Walt the Wizard and Leonard.

About Curry, as I said, I couldn't see the game, but how could the Raptor's smother Curry like that? Their best interior guy (Davis) didn't even play in the second half.

If Curry can be completely shut down by Greg Foster and Jelani McCoy (2 other 1 year min guys: I thought Foster would have been nice to have, but McCoy is lazy) then either they're better than I think or Curry is damn near hopeless. I know he's raw and all, but with his athletic ability alone he should be able to do something against those guys.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*They gave the ball to Curry*

maybe 5 times in the post the whole game. 


Mike DC I have erased the stupidity.


----------



## willieblack (Jun 5, 2002)

The Raps announcers said it best..."We can't say the Raptors shut Curry down, the Bulls took care of that for us by not going to him but once or twice in the third period."


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

In one of my previous posts in this thread, I mentioned that Jalen really started forcing poor shots up early in possessions, not even looking down low. I swear, whenever one of the young kids goes off, Rose makes sure they don't get too many more touches. There were times Eddy had position with his man pinned under the basket and we didn't even look to him. Has to be frustrating for him.:upset:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: They gave the ball to Curry*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> maybe 5 times in the post the whole game. MikeDC are you Michael Wilbon? < How stupid did that sound?


LOL! :no:


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Anyone remember the game in Chicago*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> against Washington last year soon after the Rose trade when Chandler got hurt in like the first couple of minutes. We fed Curry the ball in the first half and he had 18 at half, after that he scored 3 more points to finish with 21 and 11 boards. Big men are like big running backs, they need to be fed the ball constantly or else they get disinterested and their whole games suffer, it happens to every big man, not everyone is like Yao Ming who creates shots for himself.




Please read this. Curry offensively is ready to be an Allstar, his game feeds off his offense, BC and the other guys cant be this stupid.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

If the Wizards had a low post scorer like Eddy Curry, they would be doing some real damage in the East. BC should definitely use his talents.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

While there's plenty of room to criticize the Bulls, the players, the coaches, etc., the development of Curry and Chandler has been one of the bright spots. Especially the last 4 games or so. Whatever our gripes with Cartwright, I would think he deserves the credit for how he's handled these two.

The Bulls seem to have a lapse every game that costs us the V. It's a 4 point game and within a couple minutes, we're down by 14. Cartwright plays the 2nd unit, they outplay the other guys. Next time he plays the 2nd unit, they stink it up. The same thing happens with the starters. Inconsistency is killing us.

As MikeDC points out, we've got no answer to get stops on the opponents when one of their players gets hot.

Vince Carter was 3-13 (I think) at one point in the game and finished 9-20. Lewis was like 6-7 with 4 free throws in the 4th quarter.

Whoever guarded Peterson held him to 3-10 shooting and 8 points. That is the lone bright spot on the defensive end for us.

In spite of Curry's good offensive performence tonight, we were outrebounded 50-34, and Curry only got 6.

Our guards were all terrible. Rose 4-19, Williams 1-7, Hassell 2-4, Crawford 0-4.

P.S. for DaFuture... Unless I'm misreading this box score, Marshall had 11 rebounds and Curry had 6.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: They gave the ball to Curry*



> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL! :no:


Your secret is out. A Mike in DC with Chicago as his team but follows the Wizards. Tell Tony to stop looking so orange. Classic.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I would trade the Bulls roster for any other team's in the league right now. Worse than that, I'd rather have any other team's broadcasting crew, any other team's arena, any other team's front office, and any other team's overall approach to winning basketball games.

The losing has broken me. Imagine how our players feel.

Holy ****ing hell, what a disaster. Can God fire the Fat Man?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> While there's plenty of room to criticize the Bulls, the players, the coaches, etc., the development of Curry and Chandler has been one of the bright spots. Especially the last 4 games or so. Whatever our gripes with Cartwright, I would think he deserves the credit for how he's handled these two.
> 
> The Bulls seem to have a lapse every game that costs us the V. It's a 4 point game and within a couple minutes, we're down by 14. Cartwright plays the 2nd unit, they outplay the other guys. Next time he plays the 2nd unit, they stink it up. The same thing happens with the starters. Inconsistency is killing us.
> ...


'



Excuse me but what are you talking about?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: They gave the ball to Curry*



> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> Your secret is out. A Mike in DC with Chicago as his team but follows the Wizards. Tell Tony to stop looking so orange. Classic.



It sounded logical at the time. By the way mikedc do you remember me from the worldcrossing boards. I was Mr. Pigskin


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> Our guards were all terrible. Rose 4-19, Williams 1-7, Hassell 2-4, Crawford 0-4.


...and this is why it's so easy to shut down the Bulls inside game. We've got no one to spread the defense and draw them out to the perimeter.

Doesn't it seem like every team we play has at least two compitent outside snipers. The Bulls have to work so hard for their points while everyone else just tosses in a few threes and recaptures momentum.

Alot of people wanted no part of Wally Szczerbiak on the Bulls. But I think its become pretty evident that a player like Wally would open the floor, especially in the paint, so that Curry could operate one on one inside.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Voshon Lenard himself was an afterthought in FA and wasn't signed until the end of camps.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*BCH Thanks*

here is the fruit of your labor.


Beautiful aint it!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> 
> ...and this is why it's so easy to shut down the Bulls inside game. We've got no one to spread the defense and draw them out to the perimeter.
> ...


I'd settle for Rory Sparrow right now.

;-)


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

hey, you havent gone through anything yet. 

you forget i'm a grizz fan all the way back to vancouver.

THATS 7 YEARS!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Heh... we (Bulls) went 27 years before our first championship.

The big thing is we don't go another 27 ;-)


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i'm with hogey on this one. i've been supporting losing basketball teams since i became a big fan. i've always loved an underdog but the grizz have really desensitized me to watching my team lose. i personally love what krause has done with this team. i think a lot of you like this lineup too otherwise you wouldn't be so disappointed by these losses. you just have to believe that they'll continue to develop. at the same time the prospect of a top 5 draft pick is pretty tasty (man the detroit pistons are in for a big lift next season). this team has the potential pieces but they haven't come together obviously. 

rose was horrible tonight but he was guarded pretty well. same goes for jwill. why wouldn't this team let curry roll? looked like he was going to dominate the paint in this game. 

man the bulls got a lot of dunks. something to be happy about.

so glad erob is back this season. truly one of the highest flyers and i would love to see him in the dunk comp this year. he has great lift off one or two feet and really throws down. that two-hander was viscious.

perimeter defense is a huge weakness. i can't imagine how a team like the mavs will destroy the bulls from the outside.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*HEY ME TOO TRUTH!!! Remember?? lol*



> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> Man, where were you guys earlier today when I was getting bashed by all of the Jalen Rose supporters? All I heard all day is that Jalen is a superstar, and should control the ball; or Jalen always steps up in the fourth quarter; or why should Jalen pass to anybody when they can't make a shot; or Jalen is not what's wrong with this team!
> 
> I felt that I was the only Bulls fan in the world that can't stand him!


I am telling you all again, he was a better player BEFORE JAY Williams got here...I am awful glad others are beginning to see it. He does NOT wanna be here now that Jay is here. 

One more thing...THIS IS JAY WILLIAMS FIRST SEASON. HE is gonna get torched by everyone he plays!! lol Give one of our brightest prospects a little slack, eh? He needs time to get confidence and it is VERY difficult gaining confidence with a ball hog like rose!

:topic: Because Ron tells me there were complaints against me on this board, I have resigned my position as Moderator. Good luck to the next Mod on this board, I think I know who it will be. lol


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

*Re: HEY ME TOO TRUTH!!! Remember?? lol*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> I am telling you all again, he was a better player BEFORE JAY Williams got here...I am awful glad others are beginning to see it. He does NOT wanna be here now that Jay is here.
> ...


Actually, Rose seemed to be a more effective player in part because he was paired with Travis Best and a very hot Jamal Crawford last season. Those two players demanded attention on the perimeter last year, freeing Rose for more open looks. Since then, both Travis Best and the shooting touch of Jamal Crawford have gone south. Now Rose is the only outside threat the Bulls have, and it's usually pretty easy to shut a one man team down.

I'm still trying to figure out why perimeter shooters like Leonard and Walt Williams aren't playing in Chicago. And for that matter, what about Best and Ollie. All of these guys were signed to one year, veteran's minimum contracts. And when guys like them are available again next year we'll be stuck with the three stooges from the 2000 draft since Krause was bright enough to pick up their options. Would somebody knock on Reinsdorf's door and ask him if he gives a damn.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: HEY ME TOO TRUTH!!! Remember?? lol*



> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, Rose seemed to be a more effective player in part because he was paired with Travis Best and a very hot Jamal Crawford last season. Those two players demanded attention on the perimeter last year, freeing Rose for more open looks. Since then, both Travis Best and the shooting touch of Jamal Crawford have gone south. Now Rose is the only outside threat the Bulls have, and it's usually pretty easy to shut a one man team down.
> ...


as far as best and ollie goes, they were not that great while they were here...and as far as rose passing the ball goes...well, all I can say is how excited I was watching the way he got the ball to the other young bulls at that time. When Jay got here, it all but stopped and how sweet it is to hear the announcers of almost each and every game say so. Players who come here to play, turn sour and once they leave, they perform.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Man, what is this crap?
> 
> Eddy Curry in the 1st half: 6-11. In the second: 1-1.
> ...


Incomplete story.

Eddy stopped working in the second half. No hustle for rebounds, no box outs, no nothing. Back to the old Eddy.

I'm still wondering if he and Tyke can play well togather. Havn't seen it yet.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*The offense ran outside Curry in the second half...*



> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> Incomplete story.
> ...


look at the shots rose hoisted up....look who he was passing the ball to....it wasn't curry, cept once.....eddie was fouled and missed both free throws.(now, fault curry for that, but not for "not being offensive".....they should have fed this kid the ball until his legs fell off, he fouled out, OR BOTH. This could have given curry all the confidence he needed to get over the hump. 16 points in the first half...and THREE(?) in the second? where did we lose the game guys? in the first half or the second? Hmmm....Marshall improved his shooting in the second half, but certainly not rose. fault whomever you want for this loss...but it certainly wasn't eddie curry.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Looking at the game from a non bulls fan perspective, I really dont get it. Curry could have dropped 40 on Greg Foster if given the ball in the 2nd half. Rose obviously had an off night but there is really no excuse for not putting the ball inside in the 2nd half exspecially when the opposition has absolutely NO inside pressence (When AD was gone)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

It wasnt just Curry. Fizer and Marshall had their way. I dont get it either. 

We had 33 rebounds for the game after being even for three quarters. We were out rebounded again!!


----------



## ChuBerto (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: I*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 
> ...and my terps will handle the acc quite easily. Because after watching the Big Ten Challenge, the ACC has a lot of mediocre teams in it.


Yeah, like Maryland  . Props if they "handle" the acc at all, let alone easily...


----------

